# Covert Affairs Second Season Thread 2011



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I wasn't thrilled with the season premiere, but I've continued to watch and am enjoying it a lot. 

I'm really confused about what's going on with Joan and her Hubby (Arthur?) I think I just don't care enough about either of them to pay attention when they are on.

So glad Auggie didn't leave the group. I hated the actor on Ugly Betty, but I love him on this show.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Watched all of last season and right up to this week, but finally deleted my SP... the show is not bad, just boring.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm enjoying the show. It's light and there is plenty of eye candy. I loved the lead actress in Coyote Ugly, and another movie I cannot remember the name (I think it was about a pedophile). I am also a sucker for spy shows, and CIA stories. As with most USA network shows, its great summer escapism.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

...Getting tired of the star not "touching" a gun besides that training in one of the last episodes. Then in the following episode no gun again. :/


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jeepair said:


> ...Getting tired of the star not "touching" a gun besides that training in one of the last episodes. Then in the following episode no gun again. :/


Why does that bother you? I think the point they are trying to make is that intelligence officers are more about "intelligence" than shooting people.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

It seemed like near the end of last season they were dropping hints that Auggie is not as blind as he portrays himself. Wonder if they will drop that story line or pick it up again.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

rahnbo said:


> It seemed like near the end of last season they were dropping hints that Auggie is not as blind as he portrays himself. Wonder if they will drop that story line or pick it up again.


Really? I never got that impression. We know that he went blind in the line of duty, but I never got the impression that he wasn't blind, only that he uses a lot of high tech gadgets to do things sighted people do. Any examples of them hinting he can see?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

We really like this show. Especially Annie & Auggie. Glad they didn't split them up after all. I did not like the new girl. She had no personality.

I have never seen any indication of Auggie not being blind. It must have been real subtle and I missed it.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

This show makes me miss Alias.


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> Why does that bother you? I think the point they are trying to make is that intelligence officers are more about "intelligence" than shooting people.


Every week she's going up against people with guns. There's a lesson in there somewhere.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I wasn't thrilled with the season premiere, but I've continued to watch and am enjoying it a lot.
> 
> I'm really confused about what's going on with Joan and her Hubby (Arthur?) I think I just don't care enough about either of them to pay attention when they are on.


I hated the first episode, but have kept watching. I'm still not liking the show as much as last season.

As to Joan and Hubby, I don't know what's going on there either. The last episode something happened at the very end that made them relieved or something. I have no idea what that was about. I don't remember them being concerned with anything.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

jeepair said:


> ...Getting tired of the star not "touching" a gun besides that training in one of the last episodes. Then in the following episode no gun again. :/





Steveknj said:


> Why does that bother you? I think the point they are trying to make is that intelligence officers are more about "intelligence" than shooting people.


I really like how Annie finds ways to get out of trouble without using a gun. Maybe it's not realistic, but that's ok with me. I'm not watching this show expecting real life situations.



rahnbo said:


> It seemed like near the end of last season they were dropping hints that Auggie is not as blind as he portrays himself. Wonder if they will drop that story line or pick it up again.


I missed this, too. But I love all of Auggie's hi tech gadgets!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> As to Joan and Hubby, I don't know what's going on there either. The last episode something happened at the very end that made them relieved or something. I have no idea what that was about. I don't remember them being concerned with anything.


He was under threat of congressional investigation. They hired a hot shot lawyer. The lawyer went to play tennis with the senator who was driving the investigation. They're friends so he convinced them that no investigation is needed, so it looks like this story arc is done (I hope so!)

However, they did recall "Arthur's people" from the Tanzania office, so who knows. (One of the characters said that would be the first step in Arthur being pushed out when his people start getting recalled.)


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

I think this is from season 1 but it looked like she was stashing loot from her missions in her sofa safe. Is she planning on going rogue one day?


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

I thought she was just keeping things hidden from her sister.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Steveknj said:


> Really? I never got that impression. We know that he went blind in the line of duty, but I never got the impression that he wasn't blind, only that he uses a lot of high tech gadgets to do things sighted people do. Any examples of them hinting he can see?


I don't specifically remember all the things I noticed. There were a few little things he shouldn't be able to do or need to do like turn on lights in his home and then there was the lie detector test where when asked if he was blind he answered "No" which was registered as a truthful answer. It seemed to me they were either trying to show he could beat the test or perhaps not it wasn't clear. Or maybe I made more out of it than was there.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

danplaysbass said:


> This show makes me miss Alias.


Me too.



rahnbo said:


> I don't specifically remember all the things I noticed. There were a few little things he shouldn't be able to do or need to do like turn on lights in his home and then there was the lie detector test where when asked if he was blind he answered "No" which was registered as a truthful answer. It seemed to me they were either trying to show he could beat the test or perhaps not it wasn't clear. Or maybe I made more out of it than was there.


I thought this was more about how he perceived himself vs. his actual ability to see with his eyes and therefore why his answer registered as truthful.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

caslu said:


> I thought this was more about how he perceived himself vs. his actual ability to see with his eyes and therefore why his answer registered as truthful.


Could be. . .sort of a kung fu moment.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

markz said:


> I did not like the new girl. She had no personality.


I liked her when she was on "KYLE XY" where she didn't have a personality. 
Now I see it's just her. Terrible actress.


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

Annie not having a gun makes complete sense to me. She is a NOC agent (non-official cover). This means that she is competely under cover unlike an agent that works at an embassy, etc... As an employee of a museum she would have no justification for a carry permit for a majority of jurisdictions.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> As to Joan and Hubby, I don't know what's going on there either. The last episode something happened at the very end that made them relieved or something. I have no idea what that was about. I don't remember them being concerned with anything.





verdugan said:


> He was under threat of congressional investigation. They hired a hot shot lawyer. The lawyer went to play tennis with the senator who was driving the investigation. They're friends so he convinced them that no investigation is needed, so it looks like this story arc is done (I hope so!)
> 
> However, they did recall "Arthur's people" from the Tanzania office, so who knows. (One of the characters said that would be the first step in Arthur being pushed out when his people start getting recalled.)


To add a little to what verdugan said, Congress was making threats about investigating Arthur and getting him removed from his job. They even offered the job to Joan, and she turned it down and opted to stand by her husband and fight for his job.

A few episodes ago, Jae went and met with his father (who used to hold Arthur's position). Jae's father said something about the staff from Tanzania being recalled as Arthur's position became more threatened. Jae's father was giving him advice to steer clear of Arthur so Jae wouldn't be taken down when Arthur falls.

During the most recent episode, Joan and Arthur met with the hot shot lawyer thinking they were going to plan out a strategy, but then before they even got started, he said he had to go play tennis at Hilton Head. Later in the episode, they got the lawyer's bill where he billed them for his trip to Hilton Head, so they decided they were going to have to fire him. Then he came back from Hilton Head and informed them that his trip to Hilton Head had been on their behalf, he'd played tennis with the senator who heads up the Intelligence Committee and convinced him that no investigation was necessary. So now Joan and Arthur are happy with the lawyer and think they're off the hook.

But I think the recall of the people from Tanzania is a clue that there's still something brewing, and it's going to hit the fan sooner rather than later.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> To add a little to what verdugan said,


Thanks Devdog for adding more detail.

Angel


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

verdugan said:


> Thanks Devdog for adding more detail.
> 
> Angel


+1.

I laugh at myself that I care so little about Joan and Arthur that I don't remember any of this...and I didn't even FF through it, I guess I just zoned out!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> But I think the recall of the people from Tanzania is a clue that there's still something brewing, and it's going to hit the fan sooner rather than later.


I was surprised that in the Belarus episode 


Spoiler



Jae was interviewing for a job. At first I thought it was part of an op, but it looks like he really is trying to leave.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

verdugan said:


> I was surprised that in the Belarus episode
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Not sure why you'd spoilerize that? Anyway, he's been bucking for a better job or promotion for a while now. He seemed really PO'd when Joan left Auggie in charge when she was on jury duty.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Not sure why you'd spoilerize that?


Just in case somebody comes here to the thread and hasn't seen the particular episode. Did I have to do it? Nah, but I was just being nice b/c it could foreshadow a later plot point.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

verdugan said:


> I was surprised that in the Belarus episode
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





hummingbird_206 said:


> Not sure why you'd spoilerize that? Anyway, he's been bucking for a better job or promotion for a while now. He seemed really PO'd when Joan left Auggie in charge when she was on jury duty.


Jae was REALLY upset when Auggie was offered the big promotion. Jae wanted that job a lot, I think.

The jokes about the helicopter were actually pretty funny:

Joan: "On the ground?!?"
Jae: "Just a figure of speech!"


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I have not enjoyed season 2 since the first episode. I remember really liking the show last year, but something has changed for me. I've deleted the show off my DVR.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

It certainly has lost its first-season luster for me as well. Can't put my finger on it other than this -- I hate Jay, I dislike Joan and Arthur (?), and even Annie is grating on me this season.... Auggie is the only thing saving it for me right now...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, I hate Joan and Arthur, too. I like Jay (Jae?) but I still think of him as Suresh. Auggie is definitely my favorite, but I really like Annie, too.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Out of respect to those who have not watched the most recent episode and dislike that this is a full-season thread:

If you haven't yet watched the episode that aired on July 19, please stop reading.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I really liked this last episode - what can be bad about Auggie without a shirt???


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> I really liked this last episode - what can be bad about Auggie without a shirt???


Thanks for the heads up! I saw that the ep was on the TiVo last night, but I decided to read a book instead of watching TV. But I'll definitely be viewing tonight.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I saw that the ep was on the TiVo last night, but I decided to read a book instead of watching TV. But I'll definitely be viewing tonight.


SUCH a nice view, too...:up:


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Auggie's my favorite character, but honestly, it's like having the Marvel superhero Daredevil working for the CIA. Stretches the bounds of credulity to infinity and beyond.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Maybe that's why I quit watching the show. I don't like hot guys.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I had to laugh that USA had one of its twitter questions be something along the lines of 'should we have more shirtless Auggie?'


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I really liked this last episode - what can be bad about Auggie without a shirt???


I get the whole equal opportunity thing, so I gritted my teeth and just dealt with it, but the whole thing just seemed a bit blatant and extraneous to me.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I get the whole equal opportunity thing, so I gritted my teeth and just dealt with it, but the whole thing just seemed a bit blatant and extraneous to me.


Blatant, schmatant. It was AWESOME!!! :up:


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, for sure Awesome! This is a great summer show.

I really thought the flight attendant was going to turn out to be a spy, too. I was glad to get an ep that didn't have the Joan and Arthur stuff. But I did miss Jai (finally had to visit IMDB to get the correct spelling on the character's name.) I think we need an ep with shirtless Auggie and Jai!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> I get the whole equal opportunity thing, so I gritted my teeth and just dealt with it, but the whole thing just seemed a bit blatant and extraneous to me.


I think we'll have to put up with a LOT more shirtless Augie before the scales are balanced after Alias...and that's just spy shows!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I had to laugh that USA had one of its twitter questions be something along the lines of 'should we have more shirtless Auggie?'


Yeah, I love how USA doesn't think we could come up with a topic to discuss on twitter. I would have rather have seen more Annie, or Auggie's new friend shirtless....bet that made it to twitter without the prompts 

I liked Auggie's backstory, but to me at least, it seemed a bit out of character for Auggie to go rogue like that.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

*Talking about the 7/26 episode...*

Are they SERIOUSLY going to make the sister start getting suspicious about Annie's cover job? Really? Actually, I'm not sure which is more annoying, when the sis is completely and totally clueless, like with the episode where she found Annie's passport, or now, when she suddenly grows a brain.

All I know is that the endless shenanigans they went through on _Alias_ to try and protect Sydney Bristow's cover almost ruined that show, before they finally gave up and made everyone on the show a spy. I'm afraid that will happen here, where the cover stuff takes over the show and distracts from the real job.

I'm of course referring to a little scene in this episode where the sister was talking to Annie's doctor boyfriend, and she suddenly got this look on her face like "waaaaaaait a minute... you're RIGHT, why the heck is a museum staffer working harder than an ER intern?!?" It was a very minor part of the episode, but I can only imagine it was included because it will lead somewhere.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Were we suppose to recognize the doctor at the beginning of the episode? I had no idea who he was until he showed up at the house and the sister said something...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Were we suppose to recognize the doctor at the beginning of the episode? I had no idea who he was until he showed up at the house and the sister said something...


He was introduced in a previous episode, when Annie was watching her sister's kids and had to rush them to the ER. He was the ER attending that took care of the kid.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Blatant, schmatant. It was AWESOME!!! :up:


Yeah, and there's NEVER been blatant skin shown on females?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> *Talking about the 7/26 episode...*
> 
> Are they SERIOUSLY going to make the sister start getting suspicious about Annie's cover job? Really? Actually, I'm not sure which is more annoying, when the sis is completely and totally clueless, like with the episode where she found Annie's passport, or now, when she suddenly grows a brain.
> 
> ...


I didn't watch Alias, but I also wondered if they were going to start having the sister get suspicious? I'm fine with her staying clueless.

Speaking of clueless, I'm clueless on what Jai's Dad is up to...treason, huh? Guess I need to start paying more attention to the non-Auggie/Annie story lines.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> He was introduced in a previous episode, when Annie was watching her sister's kids and had to rush them to the ER. He was the ER attending that took care of the kid.


Yes, I know all that. When the sister/kids talked about him being a doctor, I recognized who he was.

I asked: "Were we supposed to recognize him at the beginning of the episode?"
IIRC, it's been 5 weeks since the character last appeared. To me at least, he was just some random guy climbing w/Annie...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Yes, I know all that. When the sister/kids talked about him being a doctor, I recognized who he was.
> 
> I asked: "Were we supposed to recognize him at the beginning of the episode?"
> IIRC, it's been 5 weeks since the character last appeared. To me at least, he was just some random guy climbing w/Annie...


Well, I did... but even if you didn't, I don't think it mattered for that scene. All you needed to know was that it was clearly a romantic interest for Annie.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Wonder why they showed Annie Walker's ID badge fly off.... Maybe it mistakenly has Annie Walkers real address and someone will mail it back from Mexico and then the Sister will really get suspicious.

WTF. Hmm, we have 4 armed people outside the room and after we break the outside window 2 of the strongest fighters will climb up an unclimable building side to just get some rope and stop the elevator. WHAT? Not to mention leaving 2 to take on the 4 with guns. ludicrous.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

And why was Annie using her real name anyway? It seems to me that it would be just as easy for her to use an alias while posing as a EcoTV reporter...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

jeepair said:


> Wonder why they showed Annie Walker's ID badge fly off.... Maybe it mistakenly has Annie Walkers real address and someone will mail it back from Mexico and then the Sister will really get suspicious.
> 
> WTF. Hmm, we have 4 armed people outside the room and after we break the outside window 2 of the strongest fighters will climb up an unclimable building side to just get some rope and stop the elevator. WHAT? Not to mention leaving 2 to take on the 4 with guns. ludicrous.


I laughed because after blowing out the window, climbing out, getting shot at, climbing up to the roof, getting rope, stopping the elevator... they ended up right back on the floor they just climbed off of.

And the two women fought off the gunmen, while all the men hid under the table. The guys must have flipped when the undercover CIA agent they all knew as a coworker, kicked some serious butt!


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

jeepair said:


> Wonder why they showed Annie Walker's ID badge fly off.... Maybe it mistakenly has Annie Walkers real address and someone will mail it back from Mexico and then the Sister will really get suspicious.
> 
> WTF. Hmm, we have 4 armed people outside the room and after we break the outside window 2 of the strongest fighters will climb up an unclimable building side to just get some rope and stop the elevator. WHAT? Not to mention leaving 2 to take on the 4 with guns. ludicrous.


Not only that, but 2 women took out four baddies with guns. After, instead of tying the baddies up and taking their guns, they leave them on the floor while they rush the hostages out.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> I don't like hot guys.


That's ok. Ugly guys need some loving too. I'm sure they'll appreciate you.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

8/9/2011 World Leader Pretend

Crap, Annie tells her sister about being a spy, and now she's moving out? That sucks. I like the sister and liked the interaction. 

I'm guessing Jai isn't going to go to Phoenix.

Loved Auggie's line about his friend going Lando Calrissian on him!

And very little Joan and Arthur, yippee!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I don't think Jai or the sister are going anywhere. It's just an end-of-the-season fake cliffhanger. Jai will continue to be the unit's resident traitor, and Annie and Danielle will cry and make up.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I wouldn't mind the sister to go away. I can't really think of anything of value she adds to the show; most of the time, she has a serious case of BIMOL. ("But it's my only line!" - a Monty Python reference.)

I particularly didn't get why she was upset after Annie told her she was a spy. I mean, really... "I'm mad that you didn't tell me what you can't tell me! Waaah!" Maybe that's just me being a guy, though.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think Jai or the sister are going anywhere. It's just an end-of-the-season fake cliffhanger. Jai will continue to be the unit's resident traitor, and Annie and Danielle will cry and make up.


What has Jai done that makes him a traitor?


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> What has Jai done that makes him a traitor?


Not report that he figured out who the real traitor is.

I don't know if it really does rise to the level of treason, but it I know for sure its part of the law to report breaches of clearance when you yourself have a clearance. (The "has reason to know" part).

--Carlos V.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Can anyone please explain the Jai is now a villain subplot - it seems to have come out of nowhere. I kindof half watched a scene a few episodes back where he appeared he was doing something dubious but I have no idea what up with that.


----------



## su719 (Apr 5, 2004)

The Jai subplot makes no sense at all. Is he really that good at the job, his dad is high placed, he has seen the leaker. What does this bring to the subplot of Joan and Arthur

I can understand the Sister's need for Annie to move out as being a spy can endanger her family like it did in this episode. It probably was not good for Annie to be living there in the first place.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Jai caught his dad talking to the reporter who was publishing the leaks. He then confronted his dad who admitted it. 

He also isn't happy with his current assignment and his lack of responsibility. That is why he is interviewing for other jobs.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> What has Jai done that makes him a traitor?


I didn't mean traitor in the technical sense of betraying his country; I meant it in the generic sense of working against the interests of his bosses.

He's a whiny little entitled #^@& who seems to think if he doesn't get his way then there's something wrong with everybody else, and he'll show them by bringing them down.

Which clearly Joan has picked up with and is dealing with. It will be interesting to see how her plan goes wrong (because again, I doubt Jai's going anywhere, despite Joan's efforts).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I didn't mean traitor in the technical sense of betraying his country; I meant it in the generic sense of working against the interests of his bosses.
> 
> He's a whiny little entitled #^@& who seems to think if he doesn't get his way then there's something wrong with everybody else, and he'll show them by bringing them down.
> 
> Which clearly Joan has picked up with and is dealing with. It will be interesting to see how her plan goes wrong (because again, I doubt Jai's going anywhere, despite Joan's efforts).


Gotcha. I thought you meant literally.

But even so, I like him, probably because I like the actor from his Heroes days. I liked that when he was in the interview (in Germany?) when he got the call from Joan that Annie was in trouble he walked right out and went to rescue Annie. I thought that showed great team support.

He has several times been upset that he didn't get plum assignments. But I don't have a problem with him expressing his displeasure. Seems like he is capable but is getting bypassed by Joan and Arthur. At least he's upfront about it to the bosses instead of just sitting back and taking it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I was surprised to see the "returns in Fall" note at the end of the episode. Anyone know when in Fall? Because in this part of the country, fall is approximately September and October.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I was surprised to see the "returns in Fall" note at the end of the episode. Anyone know when in Fall? Because in this part of the country, fall is approximately September and October.


In this country fall ends when winter begins 12/22/2011. The show could return as late as 12/20/2011. Pretty sure it will begin around the same time the network shows start airing reruns and/or being preempted for holiday shows.

Fall doesn't even begin until 9/23/2011.

We have 4 seasons, each season is approximately 3 months, not 2 months. Fall is approximately October, November and December.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

You're talking astronomical seasons, which have little to do with how people in places that have seasons experience them. Here, e.g., by 12/22 winter has been in full force for a good month or more.

In general use, "Fall" is the September through November range, although again around here by Thanksgiving it's pretty much Winter already.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You're talking astronomical seasons, which have little to do with how people in places that have seasons experience them. Here, e.g., by 12/22 winter has been in full force for a good month or more.
> 
> In general use, "Fall" is the September through November range, although again around here by Thanksgiving it's pretty much Winter already.


But USA shows are aired when the "regular" networks shows are generally either off air or on re-runs. That means the "fall" season starts late fall. Early fall is when the broadcast networks start their season.

The poster asked if the show would be back in September. I would have expected something like, starting next month or starting in September if that was the case.

My guess is mid to late November would be the earliest and mid December would be the latest.

Assume the start date is the beginning of December. How should the announcement read? Winter?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, I don't think any show in the history of the universe has started in December!

I'd say mid-November would be the latest. Probably Octoberish.

The off-networks have been experimenting with running some episodes of a show during the big networks' fall season. E.g., Stargate Universe started both seasons around 10/1, and Sanctuary has started all three in October.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

My point was supposed to be that it just seems very odd to end a television season, only to start another within a month or two. That's all.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You're talking astronomical seasons, which have little to do with how people in places that have seasons experience them. Here, e.g., by 12/22 winter has been in full force for a good month or more.
> 
> In general use, "Fall" is the September through November range, although again around here by Thanksgiving it's pretty much Winter already.


When I lived in Minneapolis, many people were fond of saying that it was the land of two seasons, winter and road-repair. I used to say that it was the land of four seasons, Pre-winter, Winter, Post-winter, and Non-winter.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I don't think any show in the history of the universe has started in December!
> 
> I'd say mid-November would be the latest. Probably Octoberish.
> 
> The off-networks have been experimenting with running some episodes of a show during the big networks' fall season. E.g., Stargate Universe started both seasons around 10/1, and Sanctuary has started all three in October.


_Men of a Certain Age_ premiered on TNT on December 7, 2009.


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

> When I lived in Minneapolis, many people were fond of saying that it was the land of two seasons, winter and road-repair. I used to say that it was the land of four seasons, Pre-winter, Winter, Post-winter, and Non-winter


I grew up in Texas. It was said we had two seasons: hot and damn hot


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mbhuff said:


> I grew up in Texas. It was said we had two seasons: hot and damn hot


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wonder when Annie and Augie will eventually hook up. You know it's coming.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

cheesesteak said:


> I wonder when Annie and Augie will eventually hook up. You know it's coming.


I hope not. That usually indicates the end of the show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I agree, they shouldn't hook up...but I also agree, it's coming. You could see them building toward it last episode with Augie spending the night at the hospital waiting for results.

It's funny, but last season, I never go the idea that there was something sexual between them. This year, they seem to be going out of their way to create a spark between them.

Oh, and how long next season before we get a twitter prompt on screen...Should Augie and Annie hook up?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

In all honesty, I don't know why Annie was living with her sister in the first place. Be a big girl and get your own spot. Is her sister still married?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> In all honesty, I don't know why Annie was living with her sister in the first place. Be a big girl and get your own spot. Is her sister still married?


I would guess no - we've never seen her husband/wife or boyfriend/girlfriend, have we?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> I would guess no - we've never seen her husband/wife or boyfriend/girlfriend, have we?


Yeah, we saw the hubby last season. Annie followed him thinking he was having an affair and I think it turned out he had lost his job. I think she's still married, though she did mention not really being happy or interested in the hubby.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yeah, we saw the hubby last season. Annie followed him thinking he was having an affair and I think it turned out he had lost his job. I think she's still married, though she did mention not really being happy or interested in the hubby.


Oh, right... yeah. Wow, that's how un-memorable her part of the show is.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> ...I particularly didn't get why she was upset after Annie told her she was a spy....


Endangering her children (Annie's niece/nephew?) is reason enough for her to be pissed. Being a grandparent now (2-1/2 year old and 10 month old), I can certainly understand her anger...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> Endangering her children (Annie's niece/nephew?) is reason enough for her to be pissed. Being a grandparent now (2-1/2 year old and 10 month old), I can certainly understand her anger...


I didn't get that the sister was worried about the danger. Seemed to me that she was just angry that Annie lied to her.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I didn't get that the sister was worried about the danger. Seemed to me that she was just angry that Annie lied to her.


There were a couple of comments in passing, but she seemed more upset over the lying.

I was surprised she didn't make a bigger deal out of the danger...she and her family had to stay away from the house for fear that Annie's CIA enemies radiologically poisoned the place. That would freak me out a whole hell of a lot more than it did her!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I didn't get that the sister was worried about the danger. Seemed to me that she was just angry that Annie lied to her.


This. After the anger about the lying subsided, then (and only then) did the risk to her and the kids sort of vaguely hit her.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I didn't say she verbalized it, but it's MORE than enough reason to be pissed. I would be...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There were a couple of comments in passing, but she seemed more upset over the lying.
> 
> I was surprised she didn't make a bigger deal out of the danger...she and her family had to stay away from the house for fear that Annie's CIA enemies radiologically poisoned the place. That would freak me out a whole hell of a lot more than it did her!


Did the sister know/find out why Annie told her to stay away from the house? I don't remember that she learned the exact reason so I didn't think that was why she told Annie she still had to move out. I thought it was because she knew Annie didn't need her big sister to protect her. At least that was what I figured was the purpose of the ice skating story at the end.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Did the sister know/find out why Annie told her to stay away from the house?


Yes, that's how Annie broached the "I'm a spy" news to her---she told her sister that the house had been cleared by an ops teams (or something like that).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Amnesia said:


> Yes, that's how Annie broached the "I'm a spy" news to her---she told her sister that the house had been cleared by an ops teams (or something like that).


She told her sister not to go home. My point was she didn't tell her why not to go home. Annie was told that an ops team was going to the house. Annie didn't tell her sister that. I don't think the sister was ever made aware of the possible radioactive contamination.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> She told her sister not to go home. My point was she didn't tell her why not to go home. Annie was told that an ops team was going to the house. Annie didn't tell her sister that. I don't think the sister was ever made aware of the possible radioactive contamination.


DANIELLE Oh, I got your message, that it was OK to come back to MY house. What was going on last night?
ANNIE hesitates for a moment.
ANNIE It was a precautionary radiation sweep by an ops team. I'm a covert officer for the Central Intelligence Agency.
DANIELLE reacts with some skepticism. ANNIE presses on.
ANNIE I have been for two years.
DANIELLE You're not serious.
ANNIE Think about it.
DANIELLE Prove it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> DANIELLE Oh, I got your message, that it was OK to come back to MY house. What was going on last night?
> ANNIE hesitates for a moment.
> ANNIE It was a precautionary radiation sweep by an ops team. I'm a covert officer for the Central Intelligence Agency.
> DANIELLE reacts with some skepticism. ANNIE presses on.
> ...


Thanks! So the next day Annie did tell her sister why she couldn't go home. I missed that part.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> Can anyone please explain the Jai is now a villain
> subplot - it seems to have come out of nowhere. .


At the very beginning (in the pilot?) wasn't he put there by Arthur to keep an eye on the department and Joann?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

The Futon critic says the remaining 6 episodes of the current season will air Winter 2012. That suggests the network announcement of fall is a reference to the actual (astrological) season. Don't expect Covert Affairs to return September-October, the traditional start of fall shows.

I thought Jai was put in place to keep eyes on encounters between Ben and Anne.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

Seems pretty logical to me; same time that quite a few cable shows return. That's also around the time that the major network shows take a hiatus.....around the Holidays.

I'm a fan of the show, so I'm kind of bummed it's not on right now.....summer's a bummer, in terms of TV....


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Starts again 11/01, but my Season Pass wasn't picking it up. Had to set a new one.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mine got it...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

...as did mine....


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yippee, back with a bang! I really like this show. And I really like the hot men, especially without shirts on.

The Jai/Daddy dearest crap is getting old. I'm happy with the spy story of the week and a little bit of Annie's family drama. The other family drama I can do without. 

I bought it that Jai was out, but instead he moved up.

More Auggie, please!


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

They should somehow give Auggie limited vision. I don't see how he could do a search and come up with the answer in seconds while reading braille. That is a bit far fetched in my opinion.

Also, Annie really should start to carry a gun even if she chooses not to use it. Extremely unbelieveable.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

jeepair said:


> Also, Annie really should start to carry a gun even if she chooses not to use it. Extremely unbelieveable.


Where's she going to put the gun in the bikini I want her to wear in every scene?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yippee, back with a bang! I really like this show. And I really like the hot men, especially without shirts on.
> 
> The Jai/Daddy dearest crap is getting old. I'm happy with the spy story of the week and a little bit of Annie's family drama. The other family drama I can do without.
> 
> ...


Really? I feel just the opposite. I wish they would drop her family drama, but keep Jai's. With Jai/daa, I never know who is playing whom, but with Annie and her sister, I know what's up, and, I'm terminally bored with it. How could Anne Dudek go from a sharp edged, dramatic portrayal of Amber on House to such a flat marshmallow performance of Danielle?


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Starting to HATE this show. But my girls like it so we continue to watch it. 

Annie has to be the worlds worst spy. Only thing dumber than her is the writing on the show. 

LOL but I am stuck with it. The good thing about THIS show is that it makes NIKITA seem brilliant. I enjoy NIKITA and BURN NOTICE so much more now.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

My rankings are...
Best - Nikita
Average - Covert Affairs
Failing - Burn Notice

Nikita has totally turned around and gone off in a new, fresh direction. Covert Affairs, well, I don't like the family drama but I'll give it a chance. Burn Notice is just the same old same old getting old, but Michael's female CIA handler is interesting.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Nikita reminds me a lot of La Femme Nikita...started off OK for that sort of thing, and then just got..._interesting_.

I agree with you about Burn Notice. It's turned into the narrative version of Lucy yanking the football away. After the first few times, it just got boring. The problem with having a show that's moving towards something is that if you don't eventually get there, the illusion of motion gets harder and harder to sustain.

And while a certain blasé world-weariness is built into the show, I can't help but feel that even the actors are getting bored with it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

11/8/2011 Uberlin

Tailing someone while wearing a bright red dress? Really?

Too much Arthur and Joan. Not enough men without shirts.

Not an award winning ep, but kept my interest.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...I agree with you about Burn Notice. It's turned into the narrative version of Lucy yanking the football away. After the first few times, it just got boring. *The problem with having a show that's moving towards something is that if you don't eventually get there, the illusion of motion gets harder and harder to sustain*...


Wagon Train. Were they actually ever TRYING to arrive somewhere, or were they just wandering around?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Not an award winning ep, but kept my interest.


I liked the bit with the motorcycle. Both the crash itself and the way that Arthur and Annie set it up without speaking. Kind of reminds me of the scene from _ST:TNG_'s episode "Allegiance" where Picard manages to trap the alien by just nodding at Riker...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I liked the bit with the motorcycle. Both the crash itself and the way that Arthur and Annie set it up without speaking. Kind of reminds me of the scene from _ST:TNG_'s episode "Allegiance" where Picard manages to trap the alien by just nodding at Riker...


That scene left me wondering how they coordinated that move with only a nod or a hand signal. It's not like they planned on Annie having the motorcycle.

This is still season 2? Split seasons are confusing.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> 11/8/2011 Uberlin
> 
> Tailing someone while wearing a bright red dress? Really?
> 
> ...


LOL Lets not forget her tailing ppl with her bright red car. And correct me if I am wrong but didn't she tail a guy who was a CIA trainer for that sort of thing last season?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

And what kind of stupid, out of the blue rule is "I can't tell anyone, even my sister where I live"?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Because it's a "safe house", not her new, permanent residence. She's allowed to let people know that one.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Because it's a "safe house", not her new, permanent residence. She's allowed to let people know that one.


I guess I can understand this but who's paying for this second residence? Do spies make enough so that they can afford two nice apartments? I should just stop thinking about this. I'm sure her safe house will become an important plot point by the end of the season.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

She signed a lease.... for a safe house.

Yeah read that again. 

lol.


Annie Walker Smithsonian employee needs an everyday apartment that she can be at... everyday.

Annie Walker CIA field agent should NOT be chilling at her safe house.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep, seems like Annie is using her safe house as an apartment while hoping that her sister will let her move back in to the guest house. If the sister is going to be part of the show then it only makes sense that Annie live in the guest house again. Otherwise, it seems useless to keep showing the sister.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> it seems useless to keep showing the sister.


Fixed your post. I just cut out the extraneous data


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Can't remember the exact ep title, but it had Kenneth in it, I think.

Another entertaining ep. 

I don't understand what's happening with Jai and his dad, but at least it's keeping Arthur and Annie's boss mostly on a back burner, so I'm ok with that.

I was really expecting that Kenneth wasn't going to be MI6, but I was wrong.

Looks like next week is the season finale already. I'm still enjoying the show and will be sorry to see it ending again so soon. Hopefully there will be a season 3.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The sister's husband was actually mentioned in that episode. I thought he was dead or something.


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

It was "What's the Frequency, Kenneth" (a reference to one of Dan Rather's senior moments). And did I see Annie carrying a gun in the previews? About frakkin' time.


----------



## fred_spasm (Jun 19, 2007)

Did anyone see Piper Perabo on Fallon's show?
What did she talk about?
I missed it because of the Occupy LA coverage.

Isn't What's the Frequency about two nuts who beat up Dan Rather?


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

wow, so not only did Annie start using a gun, but she killed somebody. 

I was surprised.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I thought, about time. It seemed a bit cowardly when she was letting the Mossad agent do all the dirty work. I wonder what direction the show might take from here. Unfortunately, we have a long time to wait before it starts up again in the summer.

Overall I enjoyed the episode. I kept waiting for the Swedish guy that Danielle had been corresponding with to double cross them somehow, but he didn't. That was sort of refreshing.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I remember there being a discussion on the show of why Annie doesn't carry a gun on foreign soil. Something about it being easier to claim to not be a spy when you're unarmed. Guess that doesn't matter on US soil and the CIA will cover up any problems that occur at home?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Anyone notice that the electric outlets and switches in that Swedish house were actually for North American use? 

BTW, I liked this episode. I love blonds driving a '67 Vette.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

JimSpence said:


> Anyone notice that the electric outlets and switches in that Swedish house were actually for North American use?
> 
> BTW, I liked this episode. I love blonds driving a '67 Vette.


Fwiw, no one would give away a 1967 big block corvette. In good condition it would be worth more than $150,000. I agree she look good in the car.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Anyone notice that the electric outlets and switches in that Swedish house were actually for North American use?


I didn't notice that.

I've always wondered if they actually shoot on location for where they're supposed to be. If they don't, they do a very good job of mimicking the location.

Although, I guess it won't cost too much to just fly a couple of actors and hire a local crew.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

verdugan said:


> I didn't notice that.
> 
> I've always wondered if they actually shoot on location for where they're supposed to be. If they don't, they do a very good job of mimicking the location.
> 
> Although, I guess it won't cost too much to just fly a couple of actors and hire a local crew.


Piper was on Fallon and said they did a lot of remote shoots including Sweden.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

So Annie gets her gun and immediately after has to shoot someone. Only on TV....

I did enjoy this ep. I really like the interaction between the sisters. I'm glad Annie will be moving back in to the guesthouse.

Bummer for Auggie not being a candidate for the procedure.

Yeah for Jai turning in his Dad and doing it in a way to be to his own advantage. I can't stand Arthur and Joan, so would be fine with me if Jai takes Joan's job.

Dang, can't believe it's the end of the season already.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> So Annie gets her gun and immediately after has to shoot someone. Only on TV....(


She only got her gun because it was on a dead body and someone was coming for her. So, she had someone to shoot (or be shot) and then got her gun (off a dead body).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

RandomTask said:


> Piper was on Fallon and said they did a lot of remote shoots including Sweden.


Yeah, if you pay attention to the credits, virtually all the international scenes on this show really are filmed in the locations depicted. I honestly don't know how they afford it on a television budget.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, if you pay attention to the credits, virtually all the international scenes on this show really are filmed in the locations depicted. I honestly don't know how they afford it on a television budget.


She talked about that too. A lot of guerilla tv where they just show up and start filiming. Lots of hand held with natural light. Very low budget.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The sister's husband is now a cheater? Not only has he disappeared from the show, now he's a cheater. I kinda wish the sister just would go away too.

At least Annie now has a car worthy of a spy. There's no way Augie just gives that vette to her. There'd have to be a lifetime of booty calls involved.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Yes, please dump the sister. She's so self-centered and annoying, she adds nothing to the show. She's just a waste of time.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I disagree; while I don't the sister's character, it does provide something of an family anchor for Annie.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I just can't get into this season at all. It has become a show my wife watches while at work.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

RandomTask said:


> Piper was on Fallon and said they did a lot of remote shoots including Sweden.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Anyone notice that the electric outlets and switches in that Swedish house were actually for North American use?
> 
> BTW, I liked this episode. I love blonds driving a '67 Vette.


There was also one scene of Annie was on her cell phone standing in Washington DC and at the top where the provider is, it says "Rogers", which is a Canadian cell provider. So maybe they can afford all the remotes by making Canada be Washington DC?


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> There was also one scene of Annie was on her cell phone standing in Washington DC and at the top where the provider is, it says "Rogers", which is a Canadian cell provider. So maybe they can afford all the remotes by making Canada be Washington DC?


They've done this with roads sometimes. They will be driving down a DC road, but the street signs are sometimes DC signs, and other times not.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Frylock said:


> They've done this with roads sometimes. They will be driving down a DC road, but the street signs are sometimes DC signs, and other times not.


Again, not the type of thing that ruins my enjoyment of the show in the least, but reading threads here has my antenna up for stuff like this. My two classics on this front....Nikita had a flashback where it was supposed to be like 10 years ago, yet the cars used NY state license plates that were current as of only a 2-3 years ago. The other, on the Good Wife, they have a scene where they are overlooking a subway maintenance yard, and you can see clear as day a NY City Subway car rumbling by (of course since I am from the area, I notice these things).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

whitson77 said:


> ...It has become a show my wife watches while at work.


I'd like to have a job like that...


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I'd like to have a job like that...


Oh, I am sooo sorry. Guess I can't disagree with you without you going all rolleyes on me.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

whitson77 said:


> Oh, I am sooo sorry. Guess I can't disagree with you without you going all rolleyes on me.


Huh? I have no issue with your opinion; I was just joking about having a job where you can watch TV...lighten up.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Annie's sister and Ellie Bartowski should get a show and be miserable together. They could call it Spies Sisters Who Ruin Shows With Their Constant Whining


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Annie's sister and Ellie Bartowski should get a show and be miserable together. They could call it Spies Sisters Who Ruin Shows With Their Constant Whining


Nice! I would totally not watch it, but as long as they are not in Covert Affairs/Chuck, it's a win.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Huh? I have no issue with your opinion; I was just joking about having a job where you can watch TV...lighten up.


My bad. I see the problem. I meant my wife watches the show while I am at work. But she works from home, so you were right. She is watching on the job.  I apologize.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

whitson77 said:


> My bad. I see the problem. I meant my wife watches the show while I am at work. But she works from home, so you were right. She is watching on the job.  I apologize.


Not a problem...I'd still like to watch on the job. But I'm semi-retired, so I have time at home


----------

